# Best tool brands?



## rayearth (Jan 25, 2006)

I have some need for a good set of tools - expensive is ok if it will last a lifetime (mine, not theirs). I am writing this because I'm completely fed up with the $%%@* chinese made precision screwdrivers. Is Wiha good?

Anyone have comments on their favorite tools? It is really hard to find good reviews, especially for minor tools, despite Googling for it.

My micro reviews of my current favorites:

Metcal soldering system - very versatile with numerous tip choices, very quick to heat up (<10 sec). Great deal if bought used. Accessories are easy to get on Ebay.

Circuitworks no clean flux dispensing pen - indispensable for any serious soldering, lasts a long time.

Xcelite SAS 3210 wire stipper - Swedish made, wire stripper that is quite adjustable and has a wide capacity.
(Got it cheaply at Tesco)

Micromark polishing pads - foam sanding pads with grits from 2400 to 10000. Very good for polishing things, especially removing scratches from plastic.


Not so good despite the price:

Moody Acu-Min precision miniature screwdriver set - good construction, but the steel is a bit too brittle.


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 26, 2006)

My father owns a garage so I started working there as a mechanic in 1970. He used SnapOn hand tools so that is what I learned with. There have always been lots of different brands of tools, but back then SnapOn were by far the best, and when using them every day you learn to appreciate the differences. I have seen other brands that people say are better than SnapOn but I've not used them personally and I'm skeptical that they are better. SnapOn tools were more expensive than the others back then, but I think the price difference is even greater now. However I have discovered that the lesser brands have gotten better. I realized that even my small set of SnapOn tools were too valuable to carry in my car so I bought another complete set of Sears tools for that. After using the Sears tools, mainly the sockets, ratchets and end wrenches, I've found that they are sufficient quality for discriminating use.

Another thing I learned long ago is that certain tools are more critical than others. IMO screwdrivers and ratchets are most critical and you should buy the best you can get. Next would be end wrenches and sockets, which should be of good quality but the modern Sears tools work well for me. After that are things like socket extensions, pliers and wire cutters, then last would be things like hammers, pry bars, etc. So rather than buying the most expensive of everything, you can save a little money by being selective.


----------



## BVH (Jan 26, 2006)

SnapOn is truly KING and unmatched by any other hand tool. They even look great, but best of all, they feel "right" in your hands and they are one tough tool! Very expensive is the only drawback.


----------



## scooter (Jan 26, 2006)

Professional mechanics will always go for the Snap-On or MAC hand tools and they are indeed the best, but in my opinion the average user is well served by Craftsman. Even a set of Stanley screwdrivers is usually sufficient for kitchen drawer duty. Wiha is a good brand, especially the tiny sizes used for electronics or watch repair.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 26, 2006)

Snap-on Tools! ! !


----------



## CobraMan (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with Snap-On as well - absolutely premium stuff.

I also like Craftsman for what they are - lifetime warranty and decent quality tools that work. Bonus is that replacements are hassle free and available in most areas.

Wiha - excellent precision tools as well - have several screwdriver and specialty drivers from them.

Crescent, Channellock, Klein, Bondhus, Ideal (my favorite wire strippers bar none), SK, Xcelite, and even some Stanley are all very good as well.

Check out these sites for fantastic hand tools, etc:

www.techni-tool.com
kassoy.com
www.micro-tools.com
www.tztoolshop.com/catalog.html
www.micromark.com
shorinternational.com (this one is really good)
www.cooperhandtools.com

And I have a lot more than that but these are some of my favorites. My advice - don't go cheap on your tools - they will last a lifetime and then some if you buy good quality and take care of them.

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 26, 2006)

Craftsman is #1 for me in hand tools.(The professional line is close to Snap-On flashiness)

Snap-On is nice but IMHO over priced. 

I have had issues with returns/exchanges from Snap-On. Never an issue with Craftsman yet, although the buy out by Kmart has started to effect some of the warranty's


----------



## cosine (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, double post. The forum stopped on me.


----------



## cosine (Jan 26, 2006)

CobraMan said:


> I also like Craftsman for what they are - lifetime warranty and decent quality tools that work. Bonus is that replacements are hassle free and available in most areas.


 
Yep, Craftsman is sufficient for lots of work. Almost all our tools are Craftsman, we've used them pretty hard sometimes, and they survived. Besides, I like the lifetime warranty. (That's the main selling point for me, actually.  )If you break or ruin any Craftsman tool, they replace it, no questions asked. (For example, even if you were prying with a screwdriver, or pounding on sockets with a hammer, if it broke, they replace it. Free.) Likewise, the replacements have always been hassle-free for us. All we've ever done is take the broken tool (just the tool, nothing else, not even receipts,) to the nearest Craftsman store. There they take the broken tool, and hand us a new tool of the same type free. We've done this probably about a dozen times that I can remember.

And no, I don't work for Craftsman. I'm just a satisfied customer.


----------



## drizzle (Jan 26, 2006)

CobraMan said:


> I agree with Snap-On as well - absolutely premium stuff.
> 
> I also like Craftsman for what they are - lifetime warranty and decent quality tools that work. Bonus is that replacements are hassle free and available in most areas.


I bought Craftsman for the reasons you said on the recommendation of a mechanic friend. Snap-On are better quality but unless you are a pro that has the truck come by it can be a pain to get replacements.

I may get Snap-On ratchet wrenches though since my Craftsman ones sometimes slip.


----------



## nighthawk (Jan 26, 2006)

IMHO, you guys have not seen nothin yet...
check this link for a company that makes the best tools for the job:

http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=45&kategoria=65


----------



## drizzle (Jan 26, 2006)

nighthawk said:


> IMHO, you guys have not seen nothin yet...
> check this link for a company that makes the best tools for the job:
> 
> http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=45&kategoria=65



Is that only if the job involves R/C cars?


----------



## nighthawk (Jan 26, 2006)

drizzle said:


> Is that only if the job involves R/C cars?



Not really. Like bjn70 has said screw drivers are the most critical tool. 
Other than Allen wrench, Hudy also makes both slotted and phillip heads screwdrivers that can do the job on many things beside R/C cars.

I believe they have an online shop for U.S. customers. Check it out at http://www.rcamerica.com/xshop/


----------



## cy (Jan 26, 2006)

Snap-on nut here! Yes there is a difference. 
not much dispute on who makes the best hand tools.

real question is, is paying Snap-on premium worth it? 
if one is making a living turning wrenches, it's much easier to justify. 

compitition has caught up with Snap-on. I've seen std combo box end wrenches from craftsman and other lines that come very close to Snap-on quality. box end rachet wrenches were marketed by other companies before Snap-on. 

yes Snap-on has a lifetime warranty, but you need to track down a snapon truck. then it's independantly owned. warranty is contingent upon being a customer for you are using his inventory. I've not had any problems getting tools warrantied, especially worn screwdriver blades replaced. 

craftsman's lifetime warranty is easiest. Sears stores keep normal hours and warranty exchanges are no fuss. but no way they can provide same level of service a proffessional snapon truck can. but cost is a fraction of snapon. 

traditionally snapon values hold up very well. rates right up there with guns, rolex watches, leica, real estate, etc..

it's not unusual for mechanics to have 50k-100K invested in snapon tools. 

here's link to few of my precision tools
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102870


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd have to say, it depends on the tool, and it's intended use

Seriously

For instance - screwdrivers. First, you MUST realize that screwdrivers DO wear out, particularly if they ever "cam out" of the slot/hole in the screw - ideally, it never will, but when you have to remove a damaged screw..... The BEST thing about slotted screwdrivers is that you can regrind/redress the tips - you can NOT do this with phillips. Now lets talk about Phillips head screws. Make sure you use the right size. Also make sure that you are actually dealing with a phillips screw - Not Pozi-drive, or Reed and Prince, or the Japanese ones that look exactly like phillips, but are shallower, and use a different screwdriver

Now, if I'm working on a car, a hoist, the bathroom, etc, yep snap on makes good ones

If I'm working on a rifle, or electronics, or the like, probably the best out there is sold by Brownells!!

Wrenches - Snap-on. Matco and Mac are a close 2nd. Can't justify replacing some of my (old) Craftsman, as I no longer use them enough - back when I worked with wrenches for a living, I spent the $$ to buy all the sizes I used in either snap-on or Matco (basically 3/8 through 3/4)

Hex keys? Real Allen brand are OK, I like Bondus

Rulers - Starret - Matt Chrome finish

Calipers - digital have to be Mitutyo - vernier? Depends - if you are going to pull out a set of masters - get the Starret - Dial? Your choice

Mics - now your getting into religious wars (if I didn't go there with the Calipers) - for regular Mechanical "thimble read" Mics, I like Starret - OLD B&S are good - digital? Like the Mitutoyo again - they just seem to do digital "better" That said, by box has all 3 brands in it, mostly because I bought a LOT of my machine shop tools from retired machinists, and I probably have more Mics than I'll ever use (I probably have enough 1" Mics that I COULD use them as C clamps - but I don't have one 3 to 4')


----------



## Tooner (Jan 26, 2006)

Rayearth

It sounds as if you use your tools mostly for small electronics and that sort of thing. The Wiha phillips drivers are great for working with metric screws. They fit the metric screws so well that you can frequently stick the tip into a horizontal screw and the driver will not fall when released. I turn screws every day. That said, I couldn't live without my craftsman racheting mag tip.


----------



## parnass (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with most of what has been written so far. But, the Sears Craftsman warranty has a glitch. The replacement tool may not carry the same warranty. Here are a few examples.

Their Craftsman hand impact wrench used to carry a lifetime warranty, but a few years ago Sears changed the packaging to indicate a 1-year warranty instead.

Sears no longer sells the Craftsman multitool I bought. It was made by Schrade which went out of business.

I have Craftsman pocket knives, but Sears relabeled their knives with the Sears brand instead of Craftsman so they don't carry the warranty.

I overheard a Sears hardware salesman telling customers that Sears plans to carry some name brand (e.g., Stanley) hand tools in place of their Craftsman equivalents.


----------



## benh (Jan 26, 2006)

Bondhus makes excellent allen wrenches, both sae and metric. They're the only ones I've used that have actually gotten *better* with use.

I was partial to the old style Craftsman Industrial (black handles) screwdrivers, but the new version leaves me cold. I have some Klein screwdrivers that I like a lot.

I like Klein, Crescent and Channel Lock for pliers, wire cutters, strippers, etc.

GMC (not the car company) makes the best coax, phone, data RJ-XX crimper I've ever used.

Ideal for punchdown tools, Clauss for shears and scissors

Snap On for ratchets.

Wiha for precision tools, especially small screwdrivers, including torx. I have a set of Wiha security torx in very small to average sizes that have come in handy a million times.

Fluke for my meters, Radiodetection for my locators, cisco for my routers.

Arcam for my stereo components

Park and TacX for specialty bike tools, though Pedro's stuff is quite nice. Campagnolo for my bike's drive train. 

Milwaukee for my Sawzalls and drills and circular saws (though I'd get Festool if I thought I'd notice a difference. I'm not that good.), Delta for my grinder.

Marples (old kind) for my chisels, Record for my vises, Miller for my welders, though my Lincoln buzzbox still works great.

Springbank for my Scotch and Blanton's for my bourbon.


----------



## cyberhobo (Jan 26, 2006)

Knipex brand for pliers (in all sizes).


----------



## drizzle (Jan 26, 2006)

cyberhobo said:


> Knipex brand for pliers (in all sizes).


I second that. These are the best adjustable pliers I have used.

I haven't heard any recommendations for Vise Grips. I'm curious what the opinion of professionals is toward these tools. I find them to be very useful and of good quality.


----------



## cy (Jan 26, 2006)

vise-grip makes an awsume pair of locking pliers! 

IMHO klien makes a slightly better pair, but it only comes in one size. Snap-on offers a three piece set, made in Spain that works particularly well. 

Vise-grip makes the most sizes/configs and works better than all knock-offs, except two mentioned above.


----------



## makar (Jan 26, 2006)

Hazet and Stahlwille are the premium tool brands in germany. Knipex make very good pliers.
marc


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 26, 2006)

I like Mac, Armstrong, Wiha, Proto, Klein, Bondhus, Diamond (wire cutters/needle nose), Rigid, Estwing (hammers), Fluke (multimeters), Ideal (Cat5), Vice-Grip (locking pliers), Rotanium Supertanium II (drill bits), Snap On, Milwaukee (Drills) and Dremel (moto-tools) 

Tools that don't cost a ton of money but can take a beating are Kobalt. I've been using their 3/8th drive ratchet/sockets for the last two years and they work well. The trick is in the ratchet... it is a Mac ratchet so the news is out! My 1986 Mac ratchet is celebrating 20 years of goodness this year and the Kobalt is almost identical. 

After being screwed by Sears and their crappy tool boxes (switched to Proto) power tools that failed in a few months and warranty hassles... I have avoided them for years and don't have tool breakage problems anymore. I prefer to buy tools that don't have to go back under warranty.


----------



## RebelRAM (Jan 26, 2006)

A majority of my stuff is Craftsman mainly because it's what my dad and grandpa used when they were mechanics working on cars for a living. But they also had their share of Snap-On and Mac. I like the Mac tools a little more than Snap-On. The main thing is a good warranty and I agree tracking down a truck for Snap-On or Mac can be hard to do. Not to mention the fact that those two brands cost a lot more.

So that being said... I now own some Husky(Home Depot) and Kobalt(Lowes) tools that have a lifetime guarantee as well. I find that the quality in Husky and Kobalt is equal to Craftsman. At one point in my life I thought I would just standardize on Craftsman. Heh! I have all kinds of tools now and no telling how many different brands.

But I also have varying degrees of quality tools. Best tools stay in my garage, lesser tools stay in my vehicles(in case they loaned out or stolen) and cheap tools stay in my desk at work in case they are loaned out or stolen. It's not uncommon for people to borrow tools and not return them. So I only loan out stuff that I wouldn't miss that much or can be very easily and cheaply replaced. My tools are like kids, I'm very protective of them


----------



## jeep44 (Jan 26, 2006)

Vice Grips: as a former Diemaker, and a current Pipefitter, I find that I seldom use vice grips at work-but I frequently use them in my various projects at home,especially in restoring my antique vehicles.For certain jobs, there is no other tool that will do. Get brand-name American tools, such as Vice-Grips, Channel-Lock,Crescent,and you cannot go wrong. I'm a dedicated Milwaukee power tool user, but I hear that they have been recently sold,and I suspect this will result in off-shoring. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 26, 2006)

Although I appreciate the quality of Snap-On tools, their service and warranty blows unless you're a big-buck user--like somewhere the van stops twice a week. If you're lucky you'll get a replacement tool while they're looking at the one that broke. And usually it comes back as user abuse or something and you have to pay.

I use Craftsman wrenches. Mostly older ones, but I've never broken one. Only busted a couple sockets. The quality is still pretty good and you can't beat the warranty. Just remember that Sears doesn't make a single thing they sell. Every decade or so they change the supplier.

On the other hand, Sears ordered their supplier to start making lower quality screwdrivers as of 5-10 years ago. The new ones are garbage. I can go through three in a week of normal homeowner use. Wiha, Klein, Snap-On, Stanley 100 are all good ones.

For pliers I use Channel-Lock and Klein, with Vise-Grip for locking pliers.

I like Estwing and Vaughn hammers, although I frequently get Craftsman ones since sooner or later I'll destroy something.

For power tools it totally depends on the kind of tool. Milwaukee, Porter-Cable, DeWalt, Bosch, and others all have their place. Don't put much stock in where they come from. Milwaukee was making stuff in Taiwan and China long before they were recently sold. Although that might increase, considering they're owned by a Taiwanese company now.

For air tools I'd trust IR above all. If you want a good bargain get the Husky ones at Home Depot. They're mostly made by Fuji (who also makes stuff for IR) and carry a perpetual warranty.


----------



## cosine (Jan 26, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Although I appreciate the quality of Snap-On tools, their service and warranty blows unless you're a big-buck user--like somewhere the van stops twice a week. If you're lucky you'll get a replacement tool while they're looking at the one that broke. And usually it comes back as user abuse or something and you have to pay.


 
That's what I like about Craftsman. Tools we've broken that have been obviously user abused they have always replaced free, no questions asked. 

But, having said that, we have some sets of Klein screwdrivers and pliers. I do like their quality.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 26, 2006)

We get the Snap-On truck every wednesday. That said:

I work with hand tools for a living.

I don't use any one particular brand, but have mostly Craftsman and Snap-On stuff.

In particular items I am fastidious about using certain brands. 
I use Klein Screwdrivers. I twisted the ends off every other brand I tried. (particularly when using a 3/16" cabinet tip!)
I use Klein electrical tools. The wire cutter and crimper is without peer!
I use Knipex Cobra Pliers as most others won't do what I need.
I use Crescent Adjustable Wrenches, though many others DO work fine.
I use Vise Grip brand clamping pliers as nothing else comes CLOSE!
I have a SCRUMPCIOUS set of Snap-On 1/4" Metric in a fitted case!
I have cheap hammers, and some other stuff.
My bread and butter tools (sockets and wrenches) are Craftsman, although my 3/8" ratchet is due for replacement!
The coolest tool I have is a Snap-On Flex head 1/2" Long Handle Ratchet. It replaces a breaker bar with ease!

Go for the good stuff where it counts!


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 26, 2006)

benh said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Park and TacX for specialty bike tools, though Pedro's stuff is quite nice. Campagnolo for my bike's drive train.
> 
> ...snip...



I always wanted the complete set of Campy bike tools, but have you ever looked at the price? Enough to make even a tool snob gasp. I'll stick with my Park set too, not that I've worked seriously on a bike in years. I DID help a friend put together one of his bikes last year - for some reason needed a custom set of tools to seat the headset - he drew up what he wanted, and a couple of hours of late and mill time later...

It's good to have a lathe and mill at home


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 27, 2006)

Someone mentioned Drill Bits - Boy oh boy, there is a topic that can take up days of arguing who's the best. For "normal" use, or in hand drills, Cleveland Twist are not bad, ditto Chicago Latrobe. If you are using a drill pres or better, a mill, you can get into exotics - things with parabolic flutes that break at the slightest sideways pressure, but drill like you would not believe, and let's not even talk carbide drills - look at names like Guhring, OSG etc - of course, when they start telling you that a 1/4" drill bit is $8-10 - for ONE, and it's "Only" high speed steel.... (BTW for carbide, add in names like MA ford, Kennametal, Metal Removal) ( Carbide can get REALLY expensive - how about over $100 for ONE 1/4" drill bit? )

GOOD drillbits are one of the bread and butter items of a machine shop - what a LOT of people don't realise is that they remove more metal per unit of time per HP than any other machining operation - and trust me, production shops run them HARD - and resharpen, or replace regularly


----------



## benh (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a very small set of campy tools. A peanut butter wrench, a few allens and a few box style t wrenches. All of them are absolutely gorgeous, with a very durable finish and dead on accurate sizing. I love using them.

But yeah, that full campy tool set is ridiculous, and I don't see ever owning that. And some of it is frankly outdated, like their headset facer/reamer. Good luck using that on Ti. 

Chris King makes a very very nice set of reamers and facers that will fit Park handles. Triangular indexed removable cutting blades, so you end up with 6 edges to go through before it needs sharpening or replacement, and then you're only replacing the actual cutting edges, not the whole facer. But not cheap!


----------



## drizzle (Jan 27, 2006)

Can someone tell me if Crescent is putting out any inferior quality tools in sets?

Costco has a couple of different sets in stock at ridiculously low prices if they are really of the first rate Crescent quality.

Sorry I don't have details but I can give a rough idea of the set I looked at. I will simply list what I think was there. Keep in mind I might off on any details.

Full socket set with English and Metric sockets and 3 drivers
Full set of English and Metric box/open end wrenches
6-8 Screwdrivers covering all the common types
Full set of driver tips
Screwdriver handle with socket for driver tips

Completely guessing on the rest but I know there was something else filling up the set.
Pliers
Adjustable wrenches


All for around $50.

This sounded too good to be true.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 27, 2006)

I saw a similar (or maybe the same) set at Sams. I didn't look that hard because I don't need a new set. I'm into seperate pieces to fill out my needs...

I seems mighty cheap for what you get. I'd check out the country of origin, as I know my Crescent 12" is made in the USA.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 28, 2006)

For me, I've got a box filled with a ton of different brands(snap-on, craftsman, williams, knippex, etc.). Some are cheaper and some more expensive. I try to use the best tool for the job. Sometimes any brand will do the job just fine.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 14, 2007)

I've been wondering the same thing about the Crescent tool sets at Costco and the ChannelLock set at Sam's Club. Anyone know if they're good or not?


----------



## cy (Mar 14, 2007)

when I think of crecent wrench, it means the best adjustable wrench. not tool sets. the same for channel lock pliers. 

no question some individual tool companies makes the best tool of that particular type. VS a giant like Snap-on who make top quality tools of all types. 

I'm a Snap-on nut, but pricing is flat nuts for specialty tools that you will only use once. like say a ball joint press kit. 



Rayne said:


> I've been wondering the same thing about the Crescent tool sets at Costco and the ChannelLock set at Sam's Club. Anyone know if they're good or not?


----------



## lukus (Mar 14, 2007)

Chapman makes a great set of bits and drivers for gunsmith type work. Their straight bits are parallel ground so they have a much less tendency to cam out or deform the screw. 
www.chapmanmfg.com/


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 14, 2007)

Craftsman for got how to build a rachet. When they changed suppliers, the ratchet went to h*ll. My father was an aircraft mechanic, auto mechanic, backyard mechanic for the better part of 15 years and owned the same 3/8" craftman ratchet. Finally one day it broke. So Sears replaced it with a rebuilt one. Not new. rebuilt. And has replaced the same rachet at least 4 times in the last 5-8 years. By the way, when the old rachet finally broke it was doing occasional backyard and homeowner duty.
Hmmm.
Old Craftsman ratchet last 15 years under professional use.
New Craftsman ratchet lasts about 1-2 years under light mechanical / home use.
You tell me. It's such a betrayal of loyal Craftsman owners. I just can't afford to buy my Snap-Ons or Macs in rare and far between stores.
Oh, How do you get any Craftsman hand tool replaced regardless of abuse?
Go to the teenage girl clerk who's made-up like she's on a date.


----------



## TheMechanic (Mar 14, 2007)

I was trained as a watch and clockmaker, and today work as a custom gunsmith. Hence, I have some experience with precision tooling.

For small slotted screwdrivers, there is Bergeon and....Bergeon. Nothing else is even close. Small Phillips and JIS cross-slotted drivers come from Moody. Larger slotted sizes are covered by the superb Grace brand screwdrivers, though the Brownell's interchangeable set is excellent for the money.

Mechanics tools? The only thing I'll say is that Stanley Tool Group (who own ChanneLock, Proto, and other well known brands) used to have a wrench plant in Milwaukie, OR (not too far from me.) I had a friend who worked there, and he says that one day they'd be running the Proto Professional line and the next they'd be running Snap-On. I'll leave it at that, and let you guess which I buy. 

(I'll add that I've been very impressed with the Wright line of tools; their wrenches seem to have more precise broaching than any others I've used. If such things are important to you, Wright is the only tool maker whose products are completely made in the U.S. - both materials and labor.)

Measuring instruments: I prefer Swiss brands (Etalon, Compac, Tesa, etc.) whenever possible; their accuracy is unquestioned, and I "grew up" using them. 

I do like Starrett tools, with the caveat that anything incorporating a movement (dial calipers, indicators, etc.) is inferior to the Swiss brands. Their mics are very good, though I don't like their spindle lock mechanism (just preference, that's all.) Their #220 multiple anvil micrometer is the best of the breed.

The best source I've ever found for advice on measuring tools is Long Island Indicator; their website is a treasure trove of spot-on advice, and they've never steered me wrong.

Cutting tools are another topic...

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll vote for Craftsman. I do have a few Snap-On and Matco tools, but IMHO(as an independent emergency on call heavy diesel/equipment repairman) they're ridiculously overpriced for the quality you get. Like others have mentioned, Craftsman ratchets have gone downhill in recent years. I've broken two recent Craftsman ratchets in as many years, where my Sears and Snap-On ratchets from 10+ years ago are still in fantastic working order despite frequent abuse. If(when) more ratchets break they'll likely get replaced with Snap-On. Klein for screwdrivers. With pliers and vice grips and wire strippers, I'm all over the place. Hammers I don't much care, Harbor Freight near-garbage has always worked fine for me, but I don't swing a hammer all day either. I'm never going to carry just ONE of any mission critical tool anyway; at least three is more like it, and usually there's more than one way of doing something.

I'll likely be retiring early next year. Most of my excuse for having all these tools and flashlights will disappear at that time. 


:buddies:


----------



## will (Mar 14, 2007)

I like Craftsman for most hand tools, resonable cost, easy to replace. 

For hand power tools - I have been very pleased with Porter Cable. 

Bench top tools - I have mostly Delta.


----------



## tslewisz (Mar 14, 2007)

I've had Craftsman tools for years. The Stanley Professional set I carry in my truck is so far superior to comparable Craftsman tools it's ridiculous.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the best tools for the money is S&K Tools. i have quet a few of them. they may be expensive but they have great service and warranty. i have a set i paid 144.00 for and it has 1. ratchet, two extension, all the sizes you need in meteric, all tha sizes you need in standard, and it has both shallow and deep sockets with it. then i have 20mm-25mm shorty wrenches. they are soooo nice.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 14, 2007)

I know I responed to something earlier, but I somewhat more rounded post here!

I like SK. I haven't seen them anywhere lately, but I had a few of their sockets and they were good!

I have some Snap On stuff. 1/2" drive sockets and a long handle flex head ratchet that I would take NO money for! I have 1/4" drive flex ratchet and short metric sockets that I use the HECK out of! I also have some Snap On screwdrivers that seem to be holding up just fine.

I use Knipex 12" "Cobra" Pliers, and Crescent 12" a WHOLE lot. My Crescent is still PERFECT but my Knipex jaws are getting a bit slippy 

I have Blue Point (Snap On) ratchet wrenches in metric and Gear Drive US ratchet wrenches. And while I don't use the tar out of them I am quite pleased with the performance of both brands.

My specialty stuff, like picks and snap ring pliers are Snap On and are WAY nicer to use than the cheaper stuff I used to have!

If I had much in the way of disposable money, I would try Kobalt stuff from Lowes.

But what I have does what I need of it!


----------



## Radio (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm a Klein man, Linesman's best friend


----------



## WNG (Mar 14, 2007)

SK tools are premium quality, priced between Craftsman and Snap-On/Mac tools.
They've been acquired by FACOM Tools. FACOM is a top of the line tool manufacturer from France. A Snap-On competitor, and some tools better made than Snap-On imho.
Used by most of the Formula 1 teams.

http://www.facom.fr/

My tool boxes are filled with a motley mix of brands. But mostly Craftsman for their price-to-performance ratio. The ease of replacement is a big factor too.
Their so-called unconditional replacement warranty isn't so true...as mentioned, ratchets are NOT unconditionally replaced with new ones. After inspection, if you qualify, you get to pick a rebuilt used ratchet out of a cardboard box.
>:-(
Also, the quality of their line up varies depending on the supplier that manufactured the tool. Their sockets and ratchets come in two flavors. The higher quality set is thin-walled, and the ratchet is quick-release buttoned. The lesser one usually comes with a spinner ratchet and thicker sockets.
I also have a full set of Craftsman metric combo wrenches that turned out to be made in Japan!!!
@[email protected]
Quality was very good, with only the 12mm being worn out from years of use.

I also have some Stanley-Proto, Snap-On, SK, Crescent, Channelock, Vise-Grip, Chapman, Starret, Wihal, Truecraft, Central-Tool, Ingersoll-Rand, Quickwrench, Ideal, AMP, Klein, Allen, and automotive-specific tool brands (Lysle).

+1 on Wright wrenches...I think they are the best made in the USA.

I also have bicycle specialty tools, mostly Park, a few Pedros, a few Shimano, and one Campy T-wrench. 

One simple rule, you can't go wrong if you stick with the brandname tools that have passed the test of time.
Spending a little more on good quality tools is an investment for a lifetime. Money well spent.


----------



## shanover (Mar 14, 2007)

only thing I will add to this, as a professional auto mechanic, I have had less busted knuckles since (long ago) I switched to snapon hand tools


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 14, 2007)

I didn't mention my 3/8" ratchet is a Craftsman lever select push button one.

We had a Snap On rep come by the other day and it looks like we'll get a truck again pretty soon. About as soon as I get on it the Craftsman gets replaced!

It hasn't slipped or anything, but when a lot of force is put on a bolt and it releases all at once the thing reverses direction. It is annoying rather than unsafe.

I feel I have to add a plus for Klein tools, particularly the Linesman pliers, the wire cutter/crimper pliers and the screwdrivers! A Klein cabinet tip 3/16" was the first screwdriver I didn't twist the end off of! And I deal with a lot of screws of that size!

And you can not beat that red handled forged set of cut/crimp pliers for use of crimp fittings!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's some other tools to mention in no particular order (in my line of work that is):

Graco

Crain

Gundlach

Orcon

Roberts

Taylor


----------



## TedTheLed (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if just recommending a brand will do it. 
What I like to see is a specific tool and brand recommendation.
(a la the Whole Earth Quarterly article [edit: Whole Earth chronicled the adventure in Issues No. 5 and 9, and in the 1985 Essential Whole Earth Catalog ...] a long time ago: "a highly evolved toolbox" by Steve Baer, or Paul Hawken, or somebody else I don't rememebr or have the issue any longer, they are apparently very slippery..)

that said, (The first two items I bought are straight from the original "highly evolved toolbox" list -- if any one cares.. :shrug: )

*Screwdriver -- Caftsman 5/16" forged 41586-wf made in USA with 41/2" handle, and 1 3/4" tip for up-close power torque-ing (?)

* Impact Driver -- Craftsman 917641 made in USA (has never failed)

* Pliers with cutter -- Sargent (& Co.) parallel pliers, made in New Haven Connecticut

* cutters -- Fantastico Piano Wire compound jaw one-hand cutter

* shears -- Craftsman (no name?) serrated heavy duty, sprung, No. 45466 made in USA

* Screwball -- indestructable ergonomic cheap plastic light hand-driven-drill, bit driver !

I heart Makita impact driver drills...


----------



## bfg9000 (Mar 15, 2007)

Um, S-K bought back their company from Facom two years ago. And Stanley owns Facom now, as well as MAC, Proto, Blackhawk and Husky. Danaher makes most Craftsman sockets and wrenches today (before 1994 those were made by Stanley) as well as MATCO, Armstrong, K-D, Kobalt (which used to be sourced from Williams/Snap On) and Allen. Cooper makes Crescent, Wiss, Lufkin, Nicholson, Weller and Xcelite.

By far the best values in sockets and wrenches are Craftsman or Stanley (Stanley is much more nicely finished but Craftsman has a much easier to use warranty). Next up is S-K which is available in many more sizes. I tend to reserve Snap-On, MAC, MATCO, Cornwall, and Wright for specialty tools since they are so expensive (and I don't work where they come by in a truck so I have to chase them down or use the mail), but certain items that you'd use a lot may be worth the price too; Wright, for example, has the smallest ratchet heads I've ever seen, even smaller than Stanley/MAC. 

Snap-On's "Flank drive" patent expired in 1983 so today everybody's sockets have the same profile. Looks like the "Flank Drive Plus" patent just ran out too since S-K has now copied the serrated open-end jaws...

Wiha screwdrivers just feel the most ergonomic to me, and I like Klein and Knipex pliers too but there are many good brands and it is mostly personal preference.

Starret movements are plastic so I prefer Mitutoyo.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Mar 15, 2007)

Ridgid for my wrenches, vises and threaders. 
ChanneLock for my, well, channel locks, needlenose and dykes
Crescent for my... crescents
Milwaukee 28v Li-ion 4-tool kit
Fluke meters


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 15, 2007)

I lost whatever S&K, Wiha, Proto and other stuff I had whan my truck got busted into around 3 years ago in Houston.

I need a small (#0) Phillips pretty often and a little 1/16" flat head less often. I got a little thing at Lowes that has 4 bits with various sizes of P and F that has been nice to use.

My main pliers are the Knipex Cobra I mentioned. But they are backed up by Crescent 12" slip joints. My main adjustable wrench is a Crescent 12" and doesn't NEED a back up!

I have a LARGE set of no name slip joint for certain tasks, and small and large no-name pipe wrenches. No-name because I don't use them often enough to warrant it.

I GENERALY get out of my truck and put: A Klien 1/4" x 4" Flat blade, a Snap On #2 x 4" phillips, a Craftsman 7/16" combo and a 1/2 combo, A Gear Drive 9/16 combo and my Pliers and Crescent on my person before going to the machine. Sometimes I take a LOT more. But at least 60% of the time that is enough.

I am EXTREMELY more likely to grab my cheapy analog Multimeter over the "Snap On" (could be a UEI but doesn't work as well!) Digital. Would LOVE to have a Fluke but no way can I afford it!

Tomorrow I won't need much in the way of tools. I have to drive to Denton, TX to meet our distributor get two new Alkota PWs and pull a dual axle Alkota Diesel Engine PW back to Shepherd.

I think I pass at least one Northern Tools on the way and hope to stop in and look around!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 15, 2007)

bfg9000 said:


> Starret movements are plastic so I prefer Mitutoyo.


Same here and no digital calipers please. Guess I'm old fashioned that way with them precision dials.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 15, 2007)

My dad has had his craftsman's for much longer than ive been alive...20, 25 years? they have lasted & are still good as we work on my bro's car,


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 15, 2007)

My OLD Craftsman stuff is good indeed! Oldest I think is a 1/2" open one end 9/16" open other end that still fits GREAT. Also pretty old is a 7/16" combo open/boxed that is more black metal than chrome.

As far as wrenches go, I still feel that Craftsman is good stuff. The sockets seem okay too. I can't say the same for MANY of the Craftsman tools however....

But as I said before my Flex Head long handle 1/2" drive Snap On ratchet RULES!

I also have a story about getting a couple 1/4" drive ratchets replaced. I went into a big mall Sears store with the bad ones. When she got the box of rebuilts out she COULD have given me any two. But I talked her into choosing my own, and got two really nice working ones!


----------



## WNG (Mar 16, 2007)

bfg9000:
thanks for that S-K/FACOM update...wasn't aware. I only have a limited number of their tools and don't follow up, as I have redundant sets of the same tools from Craftsman which get used more often.
I keep about 4 sets of tools, the best and most complete tools stays home in chest/rollaway. Another in a toolbox that's semi-portable, and blow-molded case sets in each car. The cheaper Craftsman sockets and taiwanese-made combo wrenches (and assorted fair Harbor Freight stuff) stay in the trunks, for fear of theft. I've lost enough stuff due to break-ins.


Note: I've noticed that the Sears stores in Canada have Craftsman tools made in Canada. These were their sockets and ratchets.
Also picked up someone's Snap-On wrenches and they were also Canadian made.

+1 on the old Craftsman tools, much higher quality.


----------



## meeshu (Mar 16, 2007)

Some interesting reading here in this thread!

I'm thinking about getting some Powerbuilt hand tools, but I would prefer to have some idea of their quality and durability before committing to purchase.

Has anyone used Powerbuilt hand tools? If so, what do you think of them in terms of their quality and durability?

Thanks!


----------



## cy (Mar 16, 2007)

what's the best place to get a set of Bergeon small slotted screwdrivers? been needing to get a good set of gunsmith screw drivers too. Brownell's?

which model and what's a good price?



TheMechanic said:


> I was trained as a watch and clockmaker, and today work as a custom gunsmith. Hence, I have some experience with precision tooling.
> 
> For small slotted screwdrivers, there is Bergeon and....Bergeon. Nothing else is even close. Small Phillips and JIS cross-slotted drivers come from Moody. Larger slotted sizes are covered by the superb Grace brand screwdrivers, though the Brownell's interchangeable set is excellent for the money.
> 
> ...


----------



## RA40 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thought I replied...guess not. This is what I use and am pleased:

Craftsman wrenches, ratchets and sockets do fine for my light uses. 

Screwdrivers, I use a set similar to Chapman. My latest phillips bits are from Hilti. Wiha for the Torx screws. Allen or Boundhus for hex which are bought in bulk and miked for size accuracy. 

Pliers: Channel Lock mostly, Xecelite for the mini versions. The mini Craftsman which I was looking at today are now from China even the box type.  Rio Grande has some nice box type mini pliers.

Dill bits: whatever I can obtain that are USA made through Rutland. Chicago Latrobe is common in cobalt flavorings. Brubaker and Greenfield taps. CJT, MaFord for carbide drills, KEO for counter sinks. 

Overall, I try to buy mid-range USA or German produced tools, Taiwan is next. 
...

My biggest gripe with inexpensive imported stuff is tolerances. Pleirs that don't close right, runout, poor castings...sometimes you are stuck and paying $$$ for a low use tool, one has to make a compromise. 

Like my second drill press used for drilling leather and non critical tasks. It runs out excessively even with a certified arbor and chuck combo. The table isn't perpendicular and the bearings are so-so. It's not used for anything but lazy low spec drilling tasks so it does well in that respect. 

YMMV but certainly if you have the funds, a nice tool is a joy to use.


----------



## Wyeast (Mar 17, 2007)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> I'll likely be retiring early next year. Most of my excuse for having all these tools and flashlights will disappear at that time.
> 
> 
> :buddies:



Pick up hobbies in your retirement... that's what the tools are for.

Blackouts will still happen after you're retired. And you'll have more free time to write reviews about the lights on CPF!


----------



## CobraMan (Mar 17, 2007)

Cy,

Try out this site for Bergeon:
http://www.ofrei.com/index.html

More specifically to your request - here are the Bergeon screwdrivers:
http://www.ofrei.com/page238.html

I have ordered tools from them and their prices are good and fast shipping with no problems.

Here is another fantastic source of high end tools - including Bergeon:
http://shorinternational.com/contents.htm
http://shorinternational.com/WatchRepair.htm
http://shorinternational.com/Screwdrivers.htm

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 28, 2007)

:sigh:

My Knipex "Cobra" pliers are getting pretty slick in the teeth. ARGH! I have found NOTHING else that works as well.

We are SUPPOSED to start getting a Snap On truck again. I reckon I can get a new pair when it shows up (and IF...)

The Cobras in 12" and my 12" Crescent are my two most used tools!


----------



## dig-it (Mar 31, 2007)

Interesting read on tool brands.


http://www.geocities.com/shawnathome/whotools.html


----------

